# You don't want to patch your system?



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Then you have about 20 min of "web time".

http://makeashorterlink.com/?G6E722849


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

that's crazy.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

> The drop from 40 minutes to 20 minutes is worrisome because it means the average "survival time" is not long enough for a user to download the very patches that would protect a PC from Internet threats.


  


> "If the human body did patch management the way (companies do), we'd all be dead."


 :lol: :lol: 

All kidding aside, that is pretty scary....


----------



## stretch001 (Aug 21, 2004)

that makes me uneasy, not the fact that you only have 20 minutes but that sooner or later, somone is going bring microsoft down with an undetcable and fast spreading virus, i would be supprised if people are not already trying - 1 worm/virus/trojan spreading fast and before the AV companies find out about it and release new definaitions.

I suspect that most virus's propogate for weeks before anyone notices, maybe somone could develop tools to scan code for weakness before it is released, but then i suppose the tools would have vulnerabilies of their own...

**** man, the world is going to end if we all keep using windows, i'm glad my linux skills are improving....


----------



## Smeghead (Sep 10, 2004)

That does not make for good reading...Should come with a disclaimer stating NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED....... :chgrin:


----------

